# New to greenhouse growing!



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

As title says, I am new to this type of growing (or will be as soon as my house is set up) and am wondering what tips there might be? How hot should I expect it to get in there and how do others cool theirs down? What's the best way for maximum harvest and how many harvests can I expect, living in the bottom of MI near the OH line?

I can't wait to get this set up, just wondering what kind of equipment I will need!


----------



## ziggyross (May 28, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> As title says, I am new to this type of growing (or will be as soon as my house is set up) and am wondering what tips there might be? How hot should I expect it to get in there and how do others cool theirs down? What's the best way for maximum harvest and how many harvests can I expect, living in the bottom of MI near the OH line?
> 
> I can't wait to get this set up, just wondering what kind of equipment I will need!



Hey Roddy good luck with the greenhouse. I grew up in Millington, Mi. The summers don't get to hot usually. At least they didn't when I was a kid. This is my first year with a green house also. I'm in VA now and it has already reached 100 degrees a couple of times in the green house. I am planning on putting a fan in there but i'm not sure I can grow in it for the entire summer.


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2012)

That was my concern too, ziggy, and I really hate the idea of running an a/c out there...maybe the shade cloths and ventilation will be enough? Ah well, even if only able to use during the last of the year, it'll be free budding and possibly will make it able for 2 crops harvested before the end!

Good luck with yours, my friend, let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

Greenhouse is IN!!!!!!!!!!! Sitting in a box on my porch right now....will try to check her out tomorrow if it's not raining!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

I be havin my grow cabin runnin for a week at 109 degrees my friends because Im in a situation I cant get the work done to provide the cool. They be goin fine and be findin that if the temps are high and runnin high while , feed yur girls water at least everyday and keep soil light damp. the heat is killin them but they have little longer to get through a hump in temp if yual keep them hydrated. Heat is hard but the plants have ability to live just not to long.

BWD


----------



## Roddy (Jun 1, 2012)

Good advice, BWD....appreciated!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2012)

when you put it togather you will see openings that will allow you to place a box fan in one pointed out and an open one other side house...another thing I say is place some water jugs in.... start saving up straight sided 2ltr bottles. They are great for passive solar heating ... just paint them black and fill with water. They collect heat in the day and release it at night. I actually put some of my extra tropicals on top of them in winter to keep the roots warmer. If you cut off the bottom of the bottles they make good cloches aka mini greenhouses for tender seedlings....you see me use these in the Shed as well:aok:...cant wait to see this up and filled...take care and be safe

:48:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 2, 2012)

Copy copy and a big 10-4, my good buddy!!! All good info, will definitely be putting it to use!

Today is nasty windy and chilly....but not raining, I'm gonna start playing with the thing and see what I can screw up!   :rofl:


----------



## Roddy (Jun 5, 2012)

Question on light...both my neighbors have lights on all night, the one neighbor has a regular bulb in the porch light while the other neighbor has the big yard light (likely HPS or MH). Will these lights make it impossible to grow in the greenhouse?


----------



## ColoradoLady (Jun 6, 2012)

Make sure your lights are off before dark, if not they can see your lighted greenhouse from space.  And yard lights during your plants dark time will  sure screw things up. Do not put any light on your plants during their dark hours schedule.

I also hang wet towels to help with the very low humitidy We have.

Happy growing


----------



## Roddy (Jun 7, 2012)

Greenhouse is up, pics in my grow journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=777030#post777030


----------



## ziggyross (Jun 7, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Question on light...both my neighbors have lights on all night, the one neighbor has a regular bulb in the porch light while the other neighbor has the big yard light (likely HPS or MH). Will these lights make it impossible to grow in the greenhouse?



I don't think the regular bulb will be a problem but the MH yard light could be. How close is the light? If your in the greenhouse at night can you see the light shining through the greenhouse walls? Got a pellet gun? lol just kidding.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

> Got a pellet gun? lol just kidding.



:rofl:


lets see....Ive grown in My back yard a few years now...Nieghbors to left of me use street lights for they backyard..lights up like a friggin airport runway..and the road out front has a few lights as well...and to be honest..Ive yet to have a light issue...My issues are mold and rott...So dont worrie the nieghbors light


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 7, 2012)

Oh!!!!  and I forgot to mention...When I go outback at night..I turn a light on


take care and be safe


----------



## Roddy (Jun 9, 2012)

THANKS for the info, my friends!

I decided I was legal enough, (safe from theft is another matter, I'm definitely not break-in proof) we put in a few gals last night...a couple already taking up too much room of the veg area and a few clones. I want to see how they react, what their growth rate in there will be like! Hey, if they like it in there, can't I veg freely for the summer? Or would the dark cycles slow the growth?


----------



## orf (Jul 15, 2012)

i know this is an older thread but if u have hoop style roll the sides up in summer


----------



## Roddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No hoops, framed poly sheets. I've found the heat doesn't matter to them much while in veg, might be a different story in bud?


----------



## ston-loc (Aug 11, 2012)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Got a pellet gun? lol just kidding.



:spit:  :chuck:  :aok: 

I once had a neighbor with a porch light that shined into my bedroom window ALL NIGHT LONG... That lasted about a week. They left the light on 24/7 and replaced the bulb 3 times until they finally started turning it off at night.... :banana:


----------



## Roddy (Aug 18, 2012)

lol Ston!!

Gals are budding right up, light seems not an issue at all at this time! It was fun keeping the gals down shortish, if I had started them as early as I should have, they'd have been near impossible to keep from raising the roof!! All in there now are staying there, we'll see how it goes!!


----------



## FUM (Aug 13, 2013)

yhe people next door have two night lights that shine right on/in our greenhouse. They refuse to add shades on lights so I have to hang black plastic to protect my gals at night. This works for me and hopefully will help someone else. Also the black plastic (that I hang at night and is on west side) helps heat the greenhouse in the moring befor I take it down. Green blessings to you all.


----------

